# Caiman Bite (graphic attachments)



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

I have the pleasure of working part time with various reptiles including crocodilians, one being a 5 foot caiman.
Yesterday, I cleaned his enclosure, moving him to a bin for storage. After cleaning, I opened the bin and moved him back into his enclosure. 
All went well, up to this point. He was docile and calm.
I made the mistake of turning my back as I left and he immediately grabbed my left hand, damaging my thumb and middle finger as seen below.
I have made the pictures attachments as they are graphic.

My thumb:  










My middle finger:  










The end result was 5 stitches to my thumb and 3 stitches to my middle finger as well as a loss of the nail. (his teeth split the nail right down the middle)
I have worked with this guy for a while and it just proves that you can never get too comfortable around reptiles at any time


thought you all would enjoy :2thumb:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

we cant view the pics if we arnt members !


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't see it.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Get em up on Photobucket

And Would be better in DWA section

: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> Get em up on Photobucket
> 
> And Would be better in DWA section
> 
> : victory:: victory:: victory:


I thought it was going to be an annoying person saying they are Lizards but he atleast he mentioned Crocodilians in his post.


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

ouch that looks sore


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Moved to DWA section.

Naaaasty...


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

nasty i bet you said a few :censor:'s when that happend


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

Ouch, that looks really painful!!!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

ooooouch!


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

owwwww this is one of the down sides of me thinking of getting one hope you get better soon


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

pshh thats nothing, i once got bitten by this little fire ant...it hurt a little!:whistling2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ouch looks nasty just goes to show never can be too careful


----------



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

:eek4:


Ouch at the split nail part.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmmm , i guess you wont make that mistake again! , i was bitten by a 4ft bosc that was "dog tame" years ago so as you say it only takes a seconds lapse of concentration!!! looks sore :devil:


----------



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

monitor mad said:


> Hmmm , i guess you wont make that mistake again! , i was bitten by a 4ft bosc that was "dog tame" years ago so as you say it only takes a seconds lapse of concentration!!! looks sore :devil:


 
my 26'' bit me and it seemed to have the same strenght as the croc just did not have thebig teeth


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

I nearly got tagged by my caimen a few days ago, very close to me fingers but was quicker than she was so got away with it. You dont realise how complacent you become until something happens or you get a near miss.

Rob.


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

nice :2thumb:


----------



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

I wonder how a 16'' piranha bite is.... :beer8:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Ouch, bet that hurt.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

That looks really painful!! Did it hurt?:lol2:

Just shows how much damage they can do. Hope you recover alright!:2thumb:


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks sore! But you may have a cool scar with a cool story behind it!!:no1:


----------



## acemastr (Nov 16, 2007)

You're lucky it didn't get all of your hand and hung on!


----------



## leadly (Jul 22, 2008)

nice, i bet that stung a little!!


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

i wish i couldn't see the pics! that looks nasty!!!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

What species was it?

Is there any lasting damage to those fingers other than scarring? Nerve injury or sensitivity loss?

It's one thing to know the dangers and have an idea of them in your head, quite another to see it for real!

Lotte*


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

A couple of nasty fingers you have there now.Im sure you will be a lot more aware of where he is in future.There is a lot to be said for people becoming complacent around these animals and at least you have shown just what can go wrong


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

thats gonna sting for a while


----------



## Chimp (Sep 23, 2006)

savage m8 thats gonna need stitches


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

OUCH!!!

sore but impressive...

and a good warning to always be on guard


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

ouch!!! :devil:


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

oooh the thumb looks painful
then again so does the finger


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

your finger reminds me of saw 4 i think it is on the front has a chopped up finger.

poor you make sure you keep it nice and clean so it heals well! the only bite ive had is a rat bite lol


----------



## sylar (Sep 1, 2008)

i cant see it :devil:


----------



## DaveyWavey (Jun 7, 2007)

Me neither, I wanna see lol.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

sylar said:


> i cant see it :devil:





DaveyWavey said:


> Me neither, I wanna see lol.


me neither


----------

